# Help me pick chain for my anchor



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have recently posted requesting help in deciding if my ground tackle is suffiicient. One recommendation is more chain. i have 12 ft of (i think) 5/16 galvanized chain. i want to increase it. I have noticed there are different types of chain. What is recommended and where can i get it? Is Lowes or home depot an economical option for chain or should i be sticking to a west marine or something like that. Can i just add to what i have with a shackle or should i replace the whole chain? Jason


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Galvanized chain with a strength rating is all more or less the same as far as I know. PLEASE don't buy that high stregth low weight stuff. Just buy larger chain. The whole point is for it to be heavy. I would get a total of 50ft minimum to be really useful. And yes you can link the old peice to the new but there are better options than a shackle. Whatever you use make sure it won't ever come undone, you can cut it off if you need to.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

First we would need to know what size vessel you have.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Check out the (2) charts, and Specifications:

Working Load Limit for Anchor Rodes:
Cruisers & Sailing Forums - Cruisers & Sailing Photo Gallery - WLL for Anchor Rodes

Design Loads for Deck Hardware:
Cruisers & Sailing Forums - Cruisers & Sailing Photo Gallery - Design Loads for Deck Hardware

NACM* WELDED STEEL CHAIN SPECIFICATIONS:
http://www.nacm.info/Downloads/NACM_Welded.pdf


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, most of these people have ignored or forgotten the most important question. 

*Do you have a windlass? *

_If so, what size chain does it require you use? _

If you don't have a windlass, get whatever you want... but if you do have a windlass, the gypsy on it will only take a specific size chain. For instance, the Anchorman windlass, I have on my boat, will only take 5/16" G4 high-tensile strength chain. I have to use 5/16" G4 chain if I want to be able to use the windlass.

BTW, don't get a second piece with the idea that you can join it to the first piece and get a longer length if you have a windlass. Most of the couplers that you could possibly use won't fit the windlass gypsy and will cause it to throw the chain when you're using it. Also, most of the couplers are significantly weaker than the chain would be by itself, and will become a weak link, literally, in your anchor rode.


----------



## Craig Smith (Jun 21, 2006)

jasonr575 said:


> I have recently posted requesting help in deciding if my ground tackle is suffiicient. One recommendation is more chain. i have 12 ft of (i think) 5/16 galvanized chain. i want to increase it. I have noticed there are different types of chain. What is recommended and where can i get it? Is Lowes or home depot an economical option for chain or should i be sticking to a west marine or something like that. Can i just add to what i have with a shackle or should i replace the whole chain? Jason


You definitely need more. In general terms BBB or G40 will be what you want. You can go to high tensile if you want, or if your windlass wildcat forces you undersized (considering your existing anchoring tackle, it may).

There is a mode of thought which says light chain heavy anchor, contrary to Newport's post, but that theory gets more support when anchoring on hard bottoms and/or shallow water. In mud it's best to maintain a certain amount of weight in the chain.

One pointer is to ensure the quality; do not buy anything made in China. Avoid anything not European or from the US. Ask to see proof of origin as it isn't always obvious, and many stores carry cheap nasty stuff.

You can add it to the existing chain with a good quality joiner (again be very careful), but for the sake of 12' why bother. Replace it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

He has a 37' Morgan with NO windlass. 
Suggest 5/16 BBB in anticipation of NEEDING a windlass!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> He has a 37' Morgan with NO windlass.
> Suggest 5/16 BBB in anticipation of NEEDING a windlass!!


Depends on the windlass.

The Anchorman manual windlass I have uses 5/16" G4 high-test chain, which I would prefer over the 5/16" BBB, since it is considerably stronger for roughly the same weight.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...the Anchorman specs say either HT or BBB can be used and BBB is more compatible with a wide range of electric windlasses made today. No doubt HT is stronger...and you can always find a windlass and capstan to fit...I was just trying to recommend chain that would be both SUFFICIENT to his purpose and COMPATIBLE with the widest # of windlasses he might consider down the road. No argument. 
BTW...I assume you have the manual anchorman with the circular take up rather than the traditional vertical pumping action type. How do you like it? Do you get sufficient leverage to make it relatively easy to haul anchor or would you choose differently next time?


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

as stated the boat is a 37 ft morgan, weighs 1800lbs, i have a 45 cqr anchor and plan on getting a bruce, not sure of size yet. No windlass yet but hopefully next year. 
Now what is the difference in the chains (bbb, g4, etc) dont know what this means.


----------



## equitiman (Jul 1, 2004)

*Bruce anchors...*

I thought they didn't make Bruce anchors anymore...I was thinking of purchasing a Bruce as well but then I had a difficult time finding one and someone on this site mentioned that they are no longer produced...


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Don;t want to jack the post here but I think this info would be good for Jason and myself. Why the heck would you want light chain? Is there something I'm missing here? I have a pretty good understanding of physics and light chain makes absolutely no sense to me. Isn't the whole point to absorb some of the load of the boat during a gust (and no I don;t mean strech, I mean due to sag in the rode from the chains weight), and to keep the load on the anchor horizontal? I agree that if you're trying to save weight than it's better to alot more weight to the anchor but isn't it true that heavy chain will help any anchor?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Newport...if your chain is light and strong you don't have it weighing down your bow OR you can carry more of it without weighing down your bow. HT is about 30% less weight than BBB for a given size so that is nice if you are going to need an all chain rode and have a smaller/lighter boat where you want the ends of the boat level! In terms of breaking strength, BBB or HT in 5/16 are plenty strong enough for Jason's boat and displacement. 

Jason...1. Bruce is no longer made 2. Lemar now produces a look-alike model called a Claw 3. I would not buy one. 
4. The differences in chain are in the SIZE of the links and the building process. When you do get a windlass it will come with a capstan for a specific size and type chain. If you already have chain...you need to buy a windlass that can handle that specific type of link which can limit your choices and often there is ONE windlass which is perfect for the room and arrangement you have on your specific boat. If that ONE windlass can't handle your existing chain...you need to throw out your chain. That is why I recommended BBB to you as it is todays most widely used windlass chain. 
HT in the 5/16 size is stronger and lighter and more expensive and WILL work in many BBB capstans but IS slightly different and MAY not be compatible with a specific capstan. BOTH HT 5/16 and BBB 5/16 are more than strong enough for your boat and storm loads.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

cam
I understand wanting to have less weight in the bow but couldn't that be achieved with less chain? Do you understand what I'm getting at here? The whole point of the chain is that it is heavier than rope, so why spend the money on light hi tensile chain when its only a short amount of chain? I can understand if you're going all chain. Seems silly to me so I stand by my original remark. Buy the heavy stuff. 50ft doesn't weigh that much, especially on a Morgan 37.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i assume ht = hight tensile but what does bbb stand for?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Dawg...the Anchorman specs say either HT or BBB can be used and BBB is more compatible with a wide range of electric windlasses made today. No doubt HT is stronger...and you can always find a windlass and capstan to fit...I was just trying to recommend chain that would be both SUFFICIENT to his purpose and COMPATIBLE with the widest # of windlasses he might consider down the road. No argument.
> BTW...I assume you have the manual anchorman with the circular take up rather than the traditional vertical pumping action type. How do you like it? Do you get sufficient leverage to make it relatively easy to haul anchor or would you choose differently next time?


Cam-

I tried the BBB, and it didn't seem to fit as well... so I went with the G4 High-test. I also liked the fact that it was slighty lighter and much stronger, since multihulls are a bit more weight-sensitive than monohulls. I haven't used it all that much, except for a week or so on a friend's boat, and will let you know what I think of it after a season of using it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Newport...gotcha. I was responding on the basis of an all chain rode. In Jason's situation...no point in paying more for HT. 
I don't know what BBB stands for...Acco doesn't say! Hot-dipped, short link galvanized chain at a good price...Best Buy for Boaters??? (G)


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

is the chain in home depot the same as the chain in west marine?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Jason,

If you have a 37' Morgan which weighs 1800 lbs you have the only one known to man! I'm sure you meant "18,000 lbs".

I'd go with 5/16" HT (G4 or G40...they're the same) chain. When you get your windless next year, be sure to get one with a gypsy to fit this chain.

How much chain? As much as you can afford/fit. I carry 200' of 3/8" HT chain with my CQR 45 as the primary anchor when outside the Chesapeake Bay, and find it's adequate. I much prefer all-chain rodes for my primary anchor. Also carry a couple of other anchors with nylon rodes attached to 30' of chain.

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jason...no Home Depot chain...you need chain designed for marine use and properly sized for your future windlass.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam, Newport41 and Jason-



camaraderie said:


> Newport...if your chain is light and strong you don't have it weighing down your bow OR you can carry more of it without weighing down your bow. *HT is about 30% less weight than BBB* for a given size so that is nice if you are going to need an all chain rode and have a smaller/lighter boat where you want the ends of the boat level! In terms of breaking strength, BBB or HT in 5/16 are plenty strong enough for Jason's boat and displacement. .....
> HT in the 5/16 size is stronger *and lighter *and more expensive and WILL work in many BBB capstans but IS slightly different and MAY not be compatible with a specific capstan. BOTH HT 5/16 and BBB 5/16 are more than strong enough for your boat and storm loads.


I'd like to recommend that you three read up on chain a bit more. _*Talking about different types of chain being lighter or heavier, when the wire is the same diameter, is ridiculous. HT is not 30% lighter than BBB in the same wire size, but it is twice as strong.*_

Acco G4 HT 5/16" chain weighs 116 lbs. per 100'. Acco BBB 5/16" chain weighs 118 lbs. per 100'. The difference is 1.73%. However, the 5/16" G4 HT has a SWL of 3900 lbs, and the 5/16" BBB has a SWL of 1950 lbs. *

Given that the weight of the chain is essentially the same... why would you want to get chain that is only half as strong?* All chain, that is the same size wire is relatively close to each other in weight...

Now, if you were forced to use 1/4" chain for weight considerations, 1/4" G4 HT weighs 79 lbs. per 100' and is still stronger than the 5/16" BBB chain, with a SWL of 2600 lbs. This is a significantly lighter chain, since it is only 67% of the weight of the 5/16" BBB. _*I think this is the part that Cam has confused... since G4 HT chain is generally as strong as the next size up in BBB chain. 1/4" G4 HT is a bit stronger the 5/16" BBB, but weighs 33% less than the BBB.*_ 5/16" G4 is stronger than 3/8" BBB, yet weighs only 69% of the weight of the 3/8" BBB.


----------

